# Firefox freezes for a few seconds



## gpatrick (Jan 30, 2010)

After having problems with OpenSolaris, I've reinstalled with FreeBSD 8.0 and there are times when I'm browsing a website it will freeze.  The tab will saying loading and the graphic with the turning circles freezes along with the browser.  The only thing I can do is kill Firefox.  

When Firefox is restarted it brings up the page that it was frozen on and continues to work fine.  When I click on another page in the lower left corner it says transferring from graytv.adclick.com and sometimes freezes.  It's a local television's news website.  Doesn't seem to freeze on cnn.com or foxnews.com or other sites, but the local news it does. 

Any ideas?


----------



## phoenix (Jan 30, 2010)

Next time that happens, try running *pkill npviewer.bin* from a command-line or Run... dialog.  If that fixes it, then it's actually the Flash process that's "freezing", not Firefox itself.


----------



## gpatrick (Jan 30, 2010)

Thank you!

pkill npviewer.bin did indeed work.

Next question.  If it's the flash process, what, if anything, can be done? I'm using linux-f10-flashplugin-10 from the ports.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 30, 2010)

Use [cmd=]killall npviewer.bin[/cmd]. Better yet, map it to a keyboard shortcut, so you can do it on the fly.


----------



## phoenix (Jan 30, 2010)

pkill is the same as killall, but more portable (killall on Solaris, for example, kills every process in the system without warning).


----------



## tim-m89 (Jan 31, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Use [cmd=]killall npviewer.bin[/cmd]. Better yet, map it to a keyboard shortcut, so you can do it on the fly.



I think he meant what he meant is the freebsd-linux code for firefox plugins needs to be fixed. I have also noticed these freezes and would like the devs to at least open a bug ticket.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 31, 2010)

Then report it to the devs. They don't live here..


----------

